# Last day of school



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

between Lexi and joejoe they brought home 7 awards. This is the 2nd year in a row that Lexi has had the highest reading and science grade in her class. I am one proud momma ️️️️


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats to your two little ones! It's always nice to hear about kids who do go to school to do well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember when they all had just restarted the school year, I can not believe it's already over.

Some of those awards are thanks to a parent or two who help guide the kiddos which lends itself to awards. Congrats Mom, on a job well done.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you Robin that is very sweet!


----------

